# Motorola Chip



## chambersjr (May 28, 2013)

Hello all. Wondering if anyone has came across these before and has any data on market price and/or yields? I'm not qualified to refine so will be selling these as is.


----------



## chambersjr (May 30, 2013)

Surely I'm not Christopher Columbus. Anyone w/ atleast a price guesstimate?


----------



## glondor (May 31, 2013)

It may be the fact you used a zip file to show your pics. Not convenient for many. I would value these based on the base metal weight. Some are very light, like titanium or some sort of aluminum alloy, some are very heavy, tungsten copper alloy. Light ones are higher in value, $40 to $120 a pound depending on base metal.


----------



## chambersjr (May 31, 2013)

glondor said:


> It may be the fact you used a zip file to show your pics. Not convenient for many. I would value these based on the base metal weight. Some are very light, like titanium or some sort of aluminum alloy, some are very heavy, tungsten copper alloy. Light ones are higher in value, $40 to $120 a pound depending on base metal.



Thank you for the reply. 

I tried to add the post w/ photos via iPhone & couldn't get the add image option to work. Was trying to hurry & just ended up adding via zip on desktop. Anyway, appreciate the feedback. The ones I have all seem to be 23-24g. I'm assuming that would be considered "heavy". I havn't filed into the base but I will.


----------



## kdaddy (Jun 5, 2013)

Those look similar to the RF power transistors that I harvest from cellular and radio equipment. They do contain beryllium oxide in the white areas but these are extremely high grade scrap. 25 g each is huge for these. Do they have ceramic lids that were removed? What did they come from?


----------



## macfixer01 (Jun 5, 2013)

His photos...


----------



## pgms4me (Jun 5, 2013)

kdaddy said:


> Those look similar to the RF power transistors that I harvest from cellular and radio equipment. They do contain beryllium oxide in the white areas but these are extremely high grade scrap. 25 g each is huge for these. Do they have ceramic lids that were removed? What did they come from?


 

those are Rf type power transistor types,Motorola not only used them for their own radios but also in Nortel telecom amplifiers where there is usually 8- 10 per unit, they have gold bonding wires connecting the various hybrid substrates,those are probably gold plated copper bases,newer ones went to aluminum alloys,sometimes the traces on the ceramic are solid gold..they are hi-value scrap and that estimate is right in the ballpark at 40-120/#-hope you have lots to sell


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 6, 2013)

How much does one of them weigh?

Steve


----------



## chambersjr (Jun 11, 2013)

lazersteve said:


> How much does one of them weigh?
> 
> Steve



Average 24g.


----------



## chambersjr (Jun 11, 2013)

kdaddy said:


> Do they have ceramic lids that were removed?



No. They have a plastic lid or protective cover that pops off exposing the traces that show in the photos.



kdaddy said:


> What did they come from?



Motorola 800mhz power amplifiers


----------



## kdaddy (Jun 16, 2013)

chambersjr,

Those are impressive. I have stripped many 800 MHz Motorola radios and have never found Power Transistors that large.
Do you know what technology radio these are from? PCS, TDMA, etc...

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## hfywc (Jun 18, 2013)

looks very similar to the ones i saw up for bid on ebay...


----------



## Emporio (Jul 15, 2013)

I have some similar ones. This one is with what I think is silver threads and the others that I have is with gold.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 16, 2013)

If the wires are silver colored it is probably aluminum. Put a drop of NaOH on it, if it is aluminum it will dissolve in the lye.

Göran


----------



## Emporio (Jul 16, 2013)

I put two drops of NaOH on it and it started to fizz a bit, but nothing happened to the threads.


----------



## realone414 (Jul 21, 2013)

if you haven't sold them I'll take them

It should be noted that this person (realone414 --- Shane Alexander Morn, of Milwaukee, Wisconsin,) has been convicted of theft, and has been accused of not making a settlement on toll refining. Do business with him at your own risk.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=19668&p=201371#p201371


----------



## chambersjr (Jul 27, 2013)

realone414 said:


> if you haven't sold them I'll take them



PM sent


----------

